# Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 mods?



## overlord6 (12. August 2009)

HALLO,

wollte mal wissen ob es mods für die schlacht um mittelerde 2 gibt, Wenn ja  , schreibt mir bitte den link zum download.

gruß overlord 6

p.s. Ich kenne leider nur aufstieg des hexenkönigs diesen mod bitte weglassen! Danke.


----------



## agvoter (13. August 2009)

Einmal nur fürs Hauptspiel: http://www.moddb.com/games/battle-for-middle-earth-ii/mods
Und einmal fürs Add On: http://www.moddb.com/games/battle-for-middle-earth-ii-rise-of-the-witch-king/mods


----------

